# Alter Banner



## luke5 (24. Juli 2005)

Hi

Kann mir irgendwer einen tipp geben wie ich einen Banner machen kann, der aussieht wie ein alter film (mit kratzer und schwarzen Strichen usw. wie z.B. auch beim clip von Green Day - Boulevard of broken drams)
Hinter den Kratzern ist nur ein Wort/Bild... Ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden was ich vorhabe! 

Danke!

mfg luke5


----------



## Tobias Menzel (24. Juli 2005)

Hi,


soweit es Flash betrifft: Nimm das Bild (oder Text) und setze es hinter die Kratzer.   ;-) 

Wenn es um die Gestaltung ansich geht: Da bist Du mit dem Thema hier eher falsch und in der Creative Lounge wohl besser aufgehoben. 

[ moved ]
.


----------



## regurge (24. Juli 2005)

Mit welchem Programm hast du vor zu arbeiten?


----------



## luke5 (24. Juli 2005)

ok danke!


----------



## luke5 (24. Juli 2005)

Eigentlich dachte ich, das Flash dafüt gut geeignet wäre...


----------



## Tobias Menzel (24. Juli 2005)

naja:

Flash ist hauptsächlich ein Vektorgrafikprogramm - was Du willst, klingt in für mich eher nach "Grunge" - und dafür sind m.E. Bitmaps besser geeignet. Ich würde wohl in Photoshop einen entsprechenden Rahmen brushen und diesen dann als PNG mit Transparenz in Flash importieren.

Gruß
.


----------



## Duddle (24. Juli 2005)

Willst du denn den Banner animieren?
Das kannst du letztendlich auch in ImageReady machen, solange es nicht zu komplex wird.

Um den Effekt zu erreichen kannst du, wie schon angemerkt, nach „Grunge“ suchen. Oder eins von den vielen zirkulierenden Tutorials Marke „Wie lasse ich ein Foto altern?“ nehmen. Wie immer ist dafür die Forensuche und Google gut geeignet.


Duddle
Achja, wäre supi wenn du in Zukunft Doppelpostings mit dem Edit-Button vermeidest.


----------

